# Star Trek: Details zu Quentin Tarantinos Kinofilm aufgetaucht



## Darkmoon76 (9. August 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek: Details zu Quentin Tarantinos Kinofilm aufgetaucht* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Details zu Quentin Tarantinos Kinofilm aufgetaucht*


----------



## Worrel (9. August 2020)

Ernsthaft jetzt?
Schon wieder ein aufgeblasenes TOS Folgen Reboot?
Und dann ausgerechnet von der Chicago-Folge?

Was ham die dann als nächstes auf dem Ideentisch? 

- Harry Mudd und seine Klonfrauen als Star Trek Sitcom Serie?
- Tribbles: The Movie (nicht nach Mitternacht füttern)?
- den Alice im Wunderland Planet? (Hey, die Idee ist doch noch gut, die wurde erst einmal in TAS re-wurstet)
...


----------



## Enisra (9. August 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was ham die dann als nächstes auf dem Ideentisch?



ich wäre dafür wenn wir auf einen Planeten treffen der 1:1 wie die Erde aussieht und von Kindern bewohnt wird, aber dieses Punkt nie wieder angesprochen wird
Alternativ wo wir auf Makroamöben treffen, unser Bruder und Schwägerin sterben und nur unser Neffe überleben und Spock aufeinmal 2tes paar Augenlieder hat und alles nie wieder angesprochen wird

Ganz ehrlich, aber ich befürchte dass am ende sowas wird wie bei der Solo Film von den Lego Movie machern
können die nicht einfach einen Film machen wie Space Balls oder Galaxie Quest?


----------



## TheSinner (9. August 2020)

Also ich kenn da eine Firma, die vor keinem Crossover Halt macht (zuletzt beispielsweise World of Tanks und zuvor unter Anderem Rocket League) und deshalb *räuspert sich theatralisch* präsentiere ich.......

WWE Star Trek - Beyond The Rings

Picard (gespielt von Steve Austin) hat endgültig die Schnauze voll. Kack.Förderation, Scheiß-Direktive, elendige Authoritäten. Deshalb macht er sich auf der "Enterprise SummerSlam" auf den Weg mit seiner Crew (u.A.  John Cena als Data, Dwayne Johnson als Worf, RomanReigns als Riker und Big E als Gordi La Forge) zu dem einzigen Ort an dem er sich noch wohlfühlt und außer Reichweite des Superchairmans der Förderation (gespielt von Vince McMahon) wägt: Den Ringen. Ja nö, wird nicht näher erklärt, ist sowieso nur ein Plotaufhänger. DIE RINGE stellen sich heraus als Ringe um einen Planeten die aber gleichzeitig tatsächliche Wrestling-Ringe beheimaten. Zuschauer feiern die Ankunft von Picard - wieso ist eigentlich egal, darum gehts hier nicht, und als kurz darauf der Superchairman mit seinen Schergen (u.A. Randy Orton, The Miz und Bray Wyatt) auftaucht, gehts auch schon los. In der Schwerelosigkeit fallen diverse Manöver jetzt viel leichter und es entfacht eine epische Schlacht. Wird Picard's Crew siegen und damit den Freiheit-von-der-Konförderation Super Universal Championship erringen? Oder wird der Superchairman (ja echt, der braucht keinen Namen, verdammich!) obsiegen und Picard zur Räson rufen?

Demnächst im Kino!


----------



## TheSinner (9. August 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, aber ich befürchte dass am ende sowas wird wie bei der Solo Film von den Lego Movie machern
> können die nicht einfach einen Film machen wie Space Balls oder Galaxie Quest?





Worrel schrieb:


> Was ham die dann als nächstes auf dem Ideentisch?






Also ich kenn da eine Firma, die vor keinem Crossover Halt macht (zuletzt beispielsweise World of Tanks und zuvor unter Anderem Rocket League) und deshalb *räuspert sich theatralisch* präsentiere ich.......

WWE Star Trek - Beyond The Rings

Picard (gespielt von Steve Austin) hat endgültig die Schnauze voll. Kack-Förderation, Scheiß-Direktive, elendige Authoritäten. Deshalb macht er sich auf der "Enterprise SummerSlam" auf den Weg mit seiner Crew (u.A.  John Cena als Data, Dwayne Johnson als Worf, RomanReigns als Riker und Big E als Gordi La Forge) zu dem einzigen Ort an dem er sich noch wohlfühlt und außer Reichweite des Superchairmans der Förderation (gespielt von Vince McMahon) wägt: Den Ringen. Ja nö, wird nicht näher erklärt, ist sowieso nur ein Plotaufhänger. DIE RINGE stellen sich heraus als Ringe um einen Planeten die aber gleichzeitig tatsächliche Wrestling-Ringe beheimaten. Zuschauer feiern die Ankunft von Picard - wieso ist eigentlich egal, darum gehts hier nicht, und als kurz darauf der Superchairman mit seinen Schergen (u.A. Randy Orton, The Miz und Bray Wyatt) auftaucht, gehts auch schon los. In der Schwerelosigkeit fallen diverse Manöver jetzt viel leichter und es entfacht eine epische Schlacht. Wird Picard's Crew siegen und damit den Freiheit-von-der-Konförderation Super Universal Championship erringen? Oder wird der Superchairman (ja echt, der braucht keinen Namen, verdammich!) obsiegen und Picard zur Räson rufen?

Demnächst im Kino!


----------



## Basileukum (9. August 2020)

Naja, Quentin wurde ja durch bzw. mit Weinstein bekannt. Das sind so perverse Seilschaften, find ich nicht mehr so gut.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. August 2020)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Oder wird der Superchairman (ja echt, der braucht keinen Namen, verdammich!) obsiegen und Picard zur Räson rufen?


Da kann ich spoilern, der nennt sich Q


----------



## Rabowke (10. August 2020)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Naja, Quentin wurde ja durch bzw. mit Weinstein bekannt. Das sind so perverse Seilschaften, find ich nicht mehr so gut.


... und alle Schauspielerinnen, die einem von Weinsteins produzierten Filmen mitgespielt haben, sind jetzt willige und schamlose Frauen?! 

Komischer Vergleich.

Ich find Quentin auch ein wenig 'creepy', aber ...


----------



## TheSinner (10. August 2020)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Naja, Quentin wurde ja durch bzw. mit Weinstein bekannt. Das sind so perverse Seilschaften, find ich nicht mehr so gut.



Nicht nur das! Das ganze Medium Film ist verseucht! Schon Eadweard Muybridge (Vater des Films) war ein bekennender Mörder und vermutlich hat er damit indirekt dafür gesorgt dass Weinstein getan hat, was er tat. Und Hitler!


----------

